
Twitter User Replaces Word 'White' with 'Black,' Gets Banned - kushti
http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=55863
======
Kenji
It is part of the liberal agenda that the oppressors cannot be discriminated
against. So, in this case, racism against white people is impossible, because
white people are seen as oppressors. Retarded but that's what they believe.

~~~
Hnrobert42
Yes, people/companies can and do discriminate against whites all the time.
Yes, discrimination is bad in all forms. But comparatively, discrimination
against whites is limited in scope and impact.

In the words of our president-elect, those concerned with discrimination
against whites are just being big babies.

~~~
Kenji
Look, all I said was that modern liberals apply a divisive double-standard to
racism (and other forms of bigotry). I am concerned with this thinking in
general. I think it is illogical, anti-humanist and divisive. And with you
ridiculing people who are against all forms of racism, rather than just a
subset, you prove my point.

~~~
vorotato
No, he didn't prove your point...

------
SwellJoe
Why is so hard to understand that some people are protected classes, and
there's a good reason for that?

There are people in the US who have been marginalized and oppressed because of
the color of their skin, their disability, the gender, their age, or their
religion. Being white isn't one of those protected classes, because no one
experiences oppression for being white.

It's so incredibly simple that it takes a white person to so stubbornly
misunderstand it.

~~~
supergirl
What are you trying to say? Racism against white is OK because whites are not
a protected class?

~~~
SwellJoe
I'm saying racism against white people holds approximately* no power in the
US. Being white will approximately never prevent you from getting a job,
getting a promotion, holding public office, feeling safe around police, being
treated fairly by teachers, etc.

Because it holds no power, it is (rightly) seen as a harmless joke when
someone makes a racist comment about white folks. White folks don't feel a
twinge of fear when they see something like that on twitter or wherever it is.
People of color do, because they know it is genuinely reflected in the
sentiments and actions of their white neighbors, their white bosses, etc.

* - I use the word approximately, because I'm sure there are some very limited cases where being white could be a disadvantage, but they are vastly outnumbered by the situations where being white is an advantage.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
I'm white, and the police fucking _terrify_ me.

------
Overtonwindow
He should do it again but use a lot more tweets. One, or even a few tweets, is
not enough. Create 50, and see what happens. Prejudice of any kinds by anyone
should be punished the same.

------
supergirl
how did this post drop so much? One minute I see it at nr 7, now I can't even
find it. Is it hidden or did it drop 1000 places in literally 1 minute.

~~~
detaro
users flagging a post has a massive impact on its ranking, I assume that's
what has happened here.

~~~
supergirl
I thought it would first show as flagged. Now it just disappeared.

